# FT: Series 5 and some Series 4 LF: Series 1-3 Amiibo Trade (US)



## bop.acnh (Dec 25, 2021)

Hi! I got a lot duplicates from Series 5 packs for Christmas. I'm in the US. Please PM me if you'd like to trade! I'm new here, but I'm active on Instagram at @bop.acnh if you have any questions. Thank you! 

*For trade:*
448 Faith
445 Frett
444 Rio (3)
443 Ace
442 Zoe
439 Cephalobot (2)
438 Petri
437 Marlo (3)
436 Shino - traded
434 Ione (2)
432 Reneigh
431 Raymond (2)
429 Cyd (2)
430 Judy
428 Audie (3)
427 Dom (2)
425 Sherb (5)
*408 Mabel - pending*
376 Rizzo
348 Olaf - pending 
*304 Phineas

Looking for:*
Any 0-200 cards
WA Stella


----------



## chickenwingcrossing (Dec 26, 2021)

bop.acnh said:


> Hi! I got a lot duplicates from Series 5 packs for Christmas. I'm in the US. Please PM me if you'd like to trade! I'm new here, but I'm active on Instagram at @bop.acnh if you have any questions. Thank you!
> 
> *For trade:*
> 448 Faith
> ...


I have Marcel 191


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 7, 2022)

Bump


----------



## NibbleNat (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello!  I'm interested in 408 Mabel, but does the bold mean anything other than just it's a SP?  If it also means you'd only wanna trade it for another SP card, I have a bunch of duplicate SP cards from the first two card series.


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 8, 2022)

Sending you a message! 


NibbleNat said:


> Hello!  I'm interested in 408 Mabel, but does the bold mean anything other than just it's a SP?  If it also means you'd only wanna trade it for another SP card, I have a bunch of duplicate SP cards from the first two card series.


----------



## Tiffastar09 (Jan 10, 2022)

I can give you Resetti 006 for Mabel 408 but you have to wait until I get it in the mail.


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 10, 2022)

Tiffastar09 said:


> I can give you Resetti 006 for Mabel 408 but you have to wait until I get it in the mail.


Hi! Sorry, I’m trading my Mabel with someone else. Thank you for your interest though!!


----------



## UnClaimedSoul0 (Jan 11, 2022)

bop.acnh said:


> Hi! I got a lot duplicates from Series 5 packs for Christmas. I'm in the US. Please PM me if you'd like to trade! I'm new here, but I'm active on Instagram at @bop.acnh if you have any questions. Thank you!
> 
> *For trade:*
> 448 Faith
> ...



Hi Do you have 057 Phil or 027 Lopez in your collection yet?


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 11, 2022)

UnClaimedSoul0 said:


> Hi Do you have 057 Phil or 027 Lopez in your collection yet?


I don’t  is there someone you’re interested in?


----------



## UnClaimedSoul0 (Jan 11, 2022)

bop.acnh said:


> I don’t  is there someone you’re interested in?



Yes is *304 Phineas *still available


----------



## FootParmesan (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, I have 025 Al and 124 Harry for Rizzo and Olaf?


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 13, 2022)

FootParmesan said:


> Hi, I have 025 Al and 124 Harry for Rizzo and Olaf?


Hi! I have both of those cards already, do you have anyone else for trade?


----------



## RitzCrakeers (Jan 16, 2022)

Hello! Would like to trade my 174 Bettina for your 348 Olaf, if still available.


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 16, 2022)

RitzCrakeers said:


> Hello! Would like to trade my 174 Bettina for your 348 Olaf, if still available.


Hi! I have someone else looking for Olaf but they haven’t gotten back to me. If they don’t get back to me within a couple days I’ll definitely trade with you!


----------



## RitzCrakeers (Jan 16, 2022)

bop.acnh said:


> Hi! I have someone else looking for Olaf but they haven’t gotten back to me. If they don’t get back to me within a couple days I’ll definitely trade with you!


If you want we can trade for Cyd instead!


----------



## bop.acnh (Jan 17, 2022)

RitzCrakeers said:


> If you want we can trade for Cyd instead!


Sending you a message!


----------

